# C.J. Brown Charity Fishing Tournament



## easytobeme03

OK. Everything is just tentative for now and in the planning stages. What is being considered is a fishing tournament to benefit the Salvation Army sometime in early Sept. There will be 4 classes of registration open to all ages , kind of derby style and tournament style at the same time. Prizes will be based on Number of entries and donations that are brought in from different tackle shops and businneses. The person who is getting this together is a friend of mine and sits on the board of directors for the Salvation Army. So im putting this on here to get a feel for any interest that may be out there for such an event that could become an annual event at C.J. , and could become a very big event in the future. 

Any comments or thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Curtis937

sounds fun to me im in...


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be glad to help out in any way! Just let me know!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

I`m in gladly. They do ALOT of great work ! (Could do the canned goods thing too)


----------



## FishOnOhio

The Canned food Idea is a very good one!!!! Glad to see some interest so fast. We will be updating information as soon as available.


----------



## chuck71

Sounds like a great idea! One thing to possibly keep in mind though is goose/teal season usually comes in on Septemeber 1. They say you can't hunt CJ until after Labor Day. I say this to hopefully eliminate any unwanted tension between hunters/fisherman... I won't effect me at all as I don't hunt out there that early, but just wanted to throw it out there!


----------



## Salmonid

Im in if there is a catfish division, perhaps 1 for bass and another for walleyes, those thrree cover all types of fishermen and the best species to fish for at CJB> 

Salmonid


----------



## easytobeme03

the 4 classes in thought right now are , catfish, walleye, bass , and crappie.
There is a seperate registration for each class to keep it tourney style. there will be winner by total weight and a winner for biggest fish in each category. NOTE: ALL fishing regulations , boat regulations, and size limit , and daily limits will be observed .


----------



## Curtis937

im deff in if theres a catfish tourney  also you could always do that the buy in set price plus one or two canned foods per entry...


----------



## spfldbassguy

Is it gonna be possible for people to register in multiple categories? There could be some people out there that want to fish for multiple species.


----------



## easytobeme03

spfldbassguy said:


> Is it gonna be possible for people to register in multiple categories? There could be some people out there that want to fish for multiple species.


Yes you can register in any or all categories if you wish. There will be registration fees for each category and they are yet to be determined.


----------



## easytobeme03

Thanks for that piece of info Chuck. That is definately something to keep in mind. The exact date hasnt been set in stone yet but it will be in sept. These are the types of things that we need input on , and opinions etc. We are avid fishermen yet we dont follow all sports that are around water such as water foul hunting. So again thank you .


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Is it gonna be possible for people to register in multiple categories? There could be some people out there that want to fish for multiple species.


Yeah! No matter what I fish for (Bass, Crappie, or Gators), I always catch a Nice Cat!LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> Yeah! No matter what I fish for (Bass, Crappie, or Gators), I always catch a Nice Cat!LOL


LOL that is true


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Yeah! No matter what I fish for (Bass, Crappie, or Gators), I always catch a Nice Cat!LOL


Yeah but if you enter more than the crappie category it'll be the one time you don't catch a cat.lol


----------



## PCT

This sounds great. Hopefully Mac79 and I can make it...


----------



## walleyejigger

as long as its not on the 23 i will be there . i have a walleye tourney on that day


----------



## easytobeme03

OK things are moving ahead so far.. We are still in the planning stages of it and all paperwork has been submitted awaiting approval for Sept. 8th for the event.

More Details such as rules, exact times, entry fees, etc. will be posted as soon as it all is nailed down and set.


----------



## Salmonid

Good luck, as that date stands Ill be at another tourney at GLSM but dates need to be set and go with them, I know the HUGE charity tourney at Brookville is "usually" the 2nd or 3rd week in Sept so the 8th may be a good date.
Please keep us in the loop once a final date is set. My calander for the whole year is about full now already and Im still waiting for a few more solid dates from a few other tourney trails to show up. To many tourneys and not enough time or money for all of them, LOL

Salmonid


----------



## easytobeme03

The date is set and approved September the 8th


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> The date is set and approved September the 8th


Great! Dale and I are both available on that day!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Count me in.


----------



## downtime8763

Marked on calender,will let the wife know!!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Marked on calender,will let the wife know!!!!!!


We'll all have to get a "Burger' and tell Fish Stories!LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Details on entry fees and rules and regs should be posted tomorrow or wed


----------



## cjpolecat

easytobeme03 said:


> the 4 classes in thought right now are , catfish, walleye, bass , and crappie.
> There is a seperate registration for each class to keep it tourney style. there will be winner by total weight and a winner for biggest fish in each category. NOTE: ALL fishing regulations , boat regulations, and size limit , and daily limits will be observed .


Is there a class for Hillilly Hand Fishing ??


----------



## downtime8763

cjpolecat said:


> Is there a class for Hillilly Hand Fishing ??


Some will have an advantage over others if their is,Intimidator would be in the top five at least!


----------



## easytobeme03

LOL CJP thats a good one. Although the tournament IS open to both boat and bank fishermen . 

AND Intimidator has proven he has a knack for getting wet lol


----------



## cjbrown

If you want to make this a family event, since it is for the Salvataion Army. Maybe have a family entry fee (ex. 4 fisherman per entry)? or something along those lines, per boat ect. (obviously following Regualtions). If bank fishing allowed, maybe seperate category. So on and on, lotta work involved here to make it fun and fair for all. It's for a good cause I'll be in with my wife and kids.


----------



## spfldbassguy

cjbrown said:


> If you want to make this a family event, since it is for the Salvataion Army. Maybe have a family entry fee (ex. 4 fisherman per entry)? or something along those lines, per boat ect. (obviously following Regualtions). If bank fishing allowed, maybe seperate category. So on and on, lotta work involved here to make it fun and fair for all. It's for a good cause I'll be in with my wife and kids.


Now that's an idea (family entry) that sounds pretty good because I know my little boy would come out with me. Also I like the idea of having a seperate category for those that would be bank fishing ( myself and possibly my 4yr old). That'd be the only way to make it truely fair to those that doesn't have a boat or access to one. I can compete against others on the banks just fine but there's no way I'd come close to people that has boats and can use the WHOLE lake whereas my bank options are limited.

Easytobeme it seems that you and the other event organizers have ALOT of work still to do to make this thing happen and keep it fair for all involved.


----------



## easytobeme03

Thank you for the input, these are exactly the suggestions we need from others to make this a really good event for all


----------



## easytobeme03

One thing to realize is that all the particulars have yet to be posted, so changes are still being made. Also this is the first year for such an event on C.J. and the best will be done to make it enjoyable for all, yet this being the first year im sure there will be bugs in it that will need to be worked out for the future and for the success of the benefit


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> One thing to realize is that all the particulars have yet to be posted, so changes are still being made. Also this is the first year for such an event on C.J. and the best will be done to make it enjoyable for all, yet this being the first year im sure there will be bugs in it that will need to be worked out for the future and for the success of the benefit


Don I'm sure with you and your friends working on this event it'll turn out to be a good one. You gonna fish in the event or you gonna let your wife show us how it's done?lol


----------



## easytobeme03

I will most likely fish in it myself,, My connection with the event in an official participation is only posting here and keeping the info updated as i get it. 

As for a different category for bank fishermen , it was ran by the officials and that most likely wont be an option. Honestly Steve if you think about it there are alot of good quality fish caught from the bank . The biggest walley, and crappie i saw or heard of being caught last year came from the bank. 

I know everyone wont be able to be pleased in this or any event really, but we are going to do what we can to make sure that it is a pleasant event for such a good cause. There will be changes that will have to be made for future events, the waters are being tested here , so to speak, so it will need some tweaking and perfecting for future tournaments. Bare with us guys , we have alot to do yet .


----------



## spfldbassguy

I have to politely bow out then if there's no seperate category for the "bankers". Don I do understand that there's nice fish caught from the bank ( as I've landed some nice ones plying the banks out there) but I have to disagree that I wouldn't be at a disadvantage when facing someone in a boat. Since I'm bowing out let me know if they organizers need any volunteers because I'd still like to help out.

Still have some questions though for those in charge of putting on the event.
A) Is there gonna be a seperate category for the kids that might enter? Even though that'd be a little more effort on the organizers part it'd be a really nice idea to do.
B) What measures are gonna be taken to prevent cheating? Has any thought been given to the possibilty that it could take place? Because as in life there always seems to be one or two bad apples that try to skirt the rules to get ahead.
C) Is there anymore thought on the canned food idea?


----------



## cjbrown

easytobeme03 said:


> I will most likely fish in it myself,, My connection with the event in an official participation is only posting here and keeping the info updated as i get it.
> 
> As for a different category for bank fishermen , it was ran by the officials and that most likely wont be an option. Honestly Steve if you think about it there are alot of good quality fish caught from the bank . The biggest walley, and crappie i saw or heard of being caught last year came from the bank.
> 
> I know everyone wont be able to be pleased in this or any event really, but we are going to do what we can to make sure that it is a pleasant event for such a good cause. There will be changes that will have to be made for future events, the waters are being tested here , so to speak, so it will need some tweaking and perfecting for future tournaments. Bare with us guys , we have alot to do yet .


That's an absolute shame that the bank fisherman cannot be part of a Charitable event such as this, what a shame. It's all about having fun. If they are afraid of someone maybe cheating, which is just as easily done by boat, then you make it not so attractive prize wise. It's about charity and fun.....


----------



## easytobeme03

cjbrown said:


> That's an absolute shame that the bank fisherman cannot be part of a Charitable event such as this, what a shame. It's all about having fun. If they are afraid of someone maybe cheating, which is just as easily done by boat, then you make it not so attractive prize wise. It's about charity and fun.....


Cjbrown, i believe you have missed something in these postings,, Bank fishermen ARE allowed in the tournament . It is for both bank and boat fishermen,, the idea that was ran by the officals and most likely a no go is to have a different entry category and fee for bank fishermen as opposed to boat fishermen. Not that bank fishermen are not allowed in. The event is for fishermen of all ages and bank , boat etc. 

Children 12 and under i believe will be able to enter free of charge but will have to be accompanied by an adult. Prizes for younger children will be appropriate for younger fishermen


----------



## Intimidator

Just think, the new cover will have been in for about a month when the tourney begins!
I guess everyone should help with the cover project and then they can test the cover during the tourney to see if it's working!LOL


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Intimidator, I`m buying you into the "Catfish' catagory cause we all KNOW you`re gonna get at LEAST 1...


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> Cjbrown, i believe you have missed something in these postings,, Bank fishermen ARE allowed in the tournament . It is for both bank and boat fishermen,, the idea that was ran by the officals and most likely a no go is to have a different entry category and fee for bank fishermen as opposed to boat fishermen. Not that bank fishermen are not allowed in. The event is for fishermen of all ages and bank , boat etc.
> 
> Children 12 and under i believe will be able to enter free of charge but will have to be accompanied by an adult. Prizes for younger children will be appropriate for younger fishermen


Let me repsond if I may on a few things....
A) Not advocating a different entry fee for the boaters and bankers. Should be the same IMO. Just saying it'd be nice to see a seperate category based on the two. That way the guy/gal on the bank wouldn't feel as if they're competing at a disadvantage against all the boaters in the event. It could be done with a little effort on the part of the organizers IMO. Could have a seperate prize for top boater and for top bank angler IMO.
B) 12 and under? How was that decided upon, what I mean is so a kid that's 13 is held to the adult standards of the tourny? Doesn't seem quite right to me but maybe I'm being a tad goofy. Don't know many 13yr olds that have jobs,cars,or more responsiblities than a 12yr old. Also why is it that a kid that's 13,14,15, whatever the age under 18 doesn't have to be accompanied by an adult? Are those that fall in that category considered more of a competent angler or more responsible? Also how are the organizers gonna make sure that the kids are 12 and under? Gonna have to provide a birth certificate or some other kind of proof or are they just gonna take it at face value as to what age the adult says they are?
C) Is there gonna be a penalty for bringing dead fish to the weigh in?
D) I'm not trying to be a butthole about things just think with more effort that this could turn out to be one hell of a event for all involved. I also understand that with it being the first one attempted there's gonna be glitches that need to be worked out and I'm just trying to throw out some ideas and questions for all those that are putting this thing together.


----------



## cjbrown

I follow. I was under the assupmtion that the denial of a bank category was eliminating them all together. Looking forward to seeing all the details. As far as being a butthole, you're not, yet....lol Ask anyone that has put these things together. There are gonna be times and situations you will have to be King of the Aholes to shut people up or get them to understand, even your best friends will get a taste of that side. Looking like a nice venue for all.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Let me repsond if I may on a few things....
> A) Not advocating a different entry fee for the boaters and bankers. Should be the same IMO. Just saying it'd be nice to see a seperate category based on the two. That way the guy/gal on the bank wouldn't feel as if they're competing at a disadvantage against all the boaters in the event. It could be done with a little effort on the part of the organizers IMO. Could have a seperate prize for top boater and for top bank angler IMO.
> B) 12 and under? How was that decided upon, what I mean is so a kid that's 13 is held to the adult standards of the tourny? Doesn't seem quite right to me but maybe I'm being a tad goofy. Don't know many 13yr olds that have jobs,cars,or more responsiblities than a 12yr old. Also why is it that a kid that's 13,14,15, whatever the age under 18 doesn't have to be accompanied by an adult? Are those that fall in that category considered more of a competent angler or more responsible? Also how are the organizers gonna make sure that the kids are 12 and under? Gonna have to provide a birth certificate or some other kind of proof or are they just gonna take it at face value as to what age the adult says they are?
> C) Is there gonna be a penalty for bringing dead fish to the weigh in?
> D) I'm not trying to be a butthole about things just think with more effort that this could turn out to be one hell of a event for all involved. I also understand that with it being the first one attempted there's gonna be glitches that need to be worked out and I'm just trying to throw out some ideas and questions for all those that are putting this thing together.


 
You really need to get "Outside" and do some fishing! The weather is warm and you should be able to get the Man-Card back! The Weather People have all predicted that Winter is over and we'll have above normal temps through the end of March!!
You are spending way too much time "Thinking"!.....RELAX!LOL

If Dale catches a fish, I'm gonna tell him good job, hand him 10 bucks, and take him over to the Marina Restaurant for a Burger and fries...as soon as Aaron catches a fish I'll be all over him too, getting my high fives etc....heck, I'll buy all our lunches....this is FOR FUN, that's it!!!

They'll have all the bugs worked out by tourney time...remember, this is FOR CHARITY and it will be THE FIRST EVENT, things will happen, things will go wrong, WE need to be patient, understanding, and be helpful of those who are trying to help the less fortunate!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You really need to get "Outside" and do some fishing! The weather is warm and you should be able to get the Man-Card back! The Weather People have all predicted that Winter is over and we'll have above normal temps through the end of March!!
> You are spending way too much time "Thinking"!.....RELAX!LOL
> 
> If Dale catches a fish, I'm gonna tell him good job, hand him 10 bucks, and take him over to the Marina Restaurant for a Burger and fries...as soon as Aaron catches a fish I'll be all over him too, getting my high fives etc....heck, I'll buy all our lunches....this is FOR FUN, that's it!!!
> 
> They'll have all the bugs worked out by tourney time...remember, this is FOR CHARITY and it will be THE FIRST EVENT, things will happen, things will go wrong, WE need to be patient, understanding, and be helpful of those who are trying to help the less fortunate!


I'm completely relaxed at the moment actually. There's nothing wrong with thinking ( wish more people would do it more often) 


You better hope Dale doesn't catch alot cause if you're handing $10 out for every fish you'll be totally broke when you head home.LOL I know it's for fun and for charity and that's the only reason I'd even consider fishing in it, to help others that need a little helping hand. The Salvation Army is an outstanding organization and I love what they do to help the community.


I know they'll have it worked out come tourny time and it's the first attempt to do it out there, just throwing ideas and thoughts out there. The only reason I keep harping on the boater vs bank aspect is because I look at it this way. If I decided to fish a tourny where I was allowed to be the Co angler/non boater I wouldn't be competeing against the whole field just the other Co anglers/ non boaters. That's the way I look at this whole no seperate category for the boaters and bank anglers. The entry fee should be the same IMO but there really ought to be seperate categories for the two.


----------



## easytobeme03

OK let me start by saying thank you to C.J.Brown for understanding. And thank You intimidator for the vote of confidence and reasoning. 

Now Spfldbassguy,, you and I and brent did ALOT of bank fishing last year and we did pretty good all around. There were days that i took the boat out and never landed a fish , and trust me i worked the lake over. I personally dont feel that bank fishermen have an opportunity over or under that of boat fishermen. Now I DO agree that they hae the ability to fish more area than bank fishermen, that is just how C.J. is laid out , BUT the biggest fish i have ever caught in ANY species have been off the bank with the exception of catfish. 

Now for the age limits , any person fishing under the age of 18 MUST be accomponied by an adult,whether the adult fishes or not is totally up to them, As for verifing that a child is the age of 12 or under , it's a charity event . If someone gets a 13 or possibly even a very young looking 14 year old in for free ,then that 13 or 14 year old will be limited to being able to win a prize that is suitable for someone 12 and under. Also the age category is still partially flexible, so cahnges may still be made there its not nailed down yet..

Your question on the dead fish penalty,, dead fish will NOT be counted for the tournament , period. 

And as you say if more thought was put into this,,,, there is ALOT of thought and hard work being put into the whole process and procedures to make this a very attractive event for our home lake. You should know the dedication and time that myself and others have already put into C.J. as our home lake to make it a better place to fish and more enjoyable for anyone who wishes to spend time there. We hope that between the projects that have been done to improve the lake and an event such as an annual charity event for such a good cause will make C.J. a good spot for people to enjoy ,,, and we get to show off our lake and be proud of all the hard work that volunteers have put into our local fishery.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Don the only reason I brought up the dead fish thing was because I wanted to see how that was gonna be handled and it's being handled in the absolute correct way. 

As for the age thing that was also only brought up to see what the thoughts on how it's gonna be handled. Any thoughts on say seperating it even further? Say 10 & under, 10-13, 13-17 with prizes appropiate to those age groups. If that could be achieved then IMO it could only make the event that much better.

Also I know full well that just because someone's in a boat doesn't guarantee them anymore success than somebody on the bank. So maybe me stating it would be a disadvantage was a little off. What I should've tried to impart was that the organizers might get even more anglers, entry fees, donations if there was a seperate category for the two. Some could be turned off by the fact that there isn't a seperate category for the two. If there can be prizes for the kids according to their age then why couldn't there be a prize awared to the top boaters that would be sorta specific to that and a prize awarded to the bankers sorta specific to them. Top boaters could get stuff geared to help them while on the boat ( marker bouys, rod holders,etc,etc), top bankers could get ( baskets, bait buckets, rod holders,etc,etc,etc) something geared to help their bank angling endeavors. Again not trying to be a butthole or anything just tossing out some thoughts on the subject. 

I also understand that there's still time to hash out the details and I'm sure they will but the event organizers should strive to make this an event that leaves people wanting to do it again and possibly bring more folks into the fold. If it comes off as an event that wasn't as good as it coulda been then that could cause people not to want to do it again in the future. I know it's for charity and that's great as it should be but like I just stated, the better it's been organized and run the better off it'll be in the long term IMO when attempting to do it year after year. There's more than enough time to hash out the details and pull it all together which I have faith that it will be by the time the event rolls around in September.

I'm also positive that the event will help paint CJ in an even brighter light and that's a good thing for all that choose to spend time out there . Lotta hard work has been done out there and will be done with this years cover project and that should be celebrated by all IMO.


----------



## easytobeme03

spfldbassguy said:


> I also understand that there's still time to hash out the details and I'm sure they will but the event organizers should strive to make this an event that leaves people wanting to do it again and possibly bring more folks into the fold.
> 
> I HOPE everyone understands that the rules that have been discussed on here so far have only been a SMALL part of the whole. The event is still under construction and alot more than has been revealed on here to this point was only to answer questions that have been brought up. You need to understand that the ones putting this together have fished for years and some have even fished tournament rounds . etc. Every theing is being considered and looked at for the benefit of the event. The ultimate goal is to make this a very enjoyable event for the community and a good event for the salvation army.
> 
> I also understand that you cant please everyone and we will not try to, we will do our best to make it an event that is worthwhile, and as fair as we can. Also understand this is not a B.A.S.S , Crappiethon, or an Ohio Walleye Club , sanctioned event, it is a Charity event with a tournament element for adults and a derby style element for the kids. We hope that it is enjoyable for all .


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Not to take sides but personally think that springfield bass guy DOES have a valid point as far as the kid`s catagories. I also would humbly "suggest" a "10 and under" class, otherwise likely the winners will mostly be teenagers. And would think that with MANY sets of cover (25 sets in 8 groups) deliberately set within relatively easy casting distance from shore (40` or less) I`m personally willing to take the boaters "head on"; am fairly confident we "bankers" can give them a serious "run for their money" in most of the catagories. Perhaps could find a way to maximize the canned goods donations; the local food pantries will certainly be GRATEFUL. Maybe do a "enter 1 catagory, donate 5 cans and get 1 catagory free', or donate 3 cans to enter a special prize catagory, something of that nature. Also just thought of something; will the event be advertised locally? The Springfield paper, perhaps Channel 7 (?) might be willing to help spread the word. Thank you for considering the "suggestions"...


----------



## easytobeme03

The kids category will not be broken into different groups, and yes it will be advertised. The kids clas is 12 and UNDER so NO teenagers will win it


----------



## Intimidator

For those of you dreaming of winning this thing from the bank, may I suggest looking back thru the CJ thread and seeing how well we were all doing during this time!!
Remember the thermocline? Remember needing to fish before dawn and after dusk to catch anything other than small 'gills...the laydown cover provided NOTHING....everything was out in the main lake SUSPENDED! BETTER HAVE A HONEY_HOLE!!!!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> The kids category will not be broken into different groups, and yes it will be advertised. The kids clas is 12 and UNDER so NO teenagers will win it


Personally and this is just my opinion, that's a mistake. Don't mean to be so hard headed but it could only make the event better if the kids was broken down into different age categories. Don't understand why that can't be done since there's still plenty of time until the event. Furthermore I will forego fishing the event to volunteer my " services" to help pull that off if that's what's needed. Still have to disagree also that kids 13-17 will be held to the adult tourny style rules, they're still kids after all. Like stated earlier in a previous post, there could be prizes awarded to the different kids age categories suitable to the age groups.

Glad to hear that it will be advertised because that will only help bring in more entry fees and food donations which is a wonderful thing. Because in the end that's what this tourny is all about, helping a great organization and people having fun while doing so.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Not to take sides but personally think that springfield bass guy DOES have a valid point as far as the kid`s catagories. I also would humbly "suggest" a "10 and under" class, otherwise likely the winners will mostly be teenagers. And would think that with MANY sets of cover (25 sets in 8 groups) deliberately set within relatively easy casting distance from shore (40` or less) I`m personally willing to take the boaters "head on"; am fairly confident we "bankers" can give them a serious "run for their money" in most of the catagories. Perhaps could find a way to maximize the canned goods donations; the local food pantries will certainly be GRATEFUL. Maybe do a "enter 1 catagory, donate 5 cans and get 1 catagory free', or donate 3 cans to enter a special prize catagory, something of that nature. Also just thought of something; will the event be advertised locally? The Springfield paper, perhaps Channel 7 (?) might be willing to help spread the word. Thank you for considering the "suggestions"...


Thanks Lowell for seconding the idea of the different age category for the kids. 

Have to disagree with you when it comes to the cover thing though. Didn't see many big Crappie, Walleye, Carp,or Cats caught from the banks last September. I did however land some very nice LM in September from the banks but I had to move around alot and fish in the total darkeness of the night time or before the sun was even remotely starting to come up.

Now Lowell I do believe you're onto something with your suggestions about the canned food donations. Hopefully the organizers will look into possibly doing something to that effect as well.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> For those of you dreaming of winning this thing from the bank, may I suggest looking back thru the CJ thread and seeing how well we were all doing during this time!!
> Remember the thermocline? Remember needing to fish before dawn and after dusk to catch anything other than small 'gills...the laydown cover provided NOTHING....everything was out in the main lake SUSPENDED! BETTER HAVE A HONEY_HOLE!!!!LOL


Now see there you went and (even if on accident,or jokingly) just backed up my original stance on the boater vs bank angler thing. The "bankers" will be at a disadvantage to those in a boat (99% of the time in September). There really isn't any "Honey Holes" that's fishable from the banks, just decent areas. Now someone could beat all the boaters from the banks but at that time of year it's unlikely to happen IMO. Except for the Carp it's all about the Shad come September and the shad aren't close to the banks at that time of year except for maybe when they get chased in that direction. Which in turns means that those on the banks will have to be in the exact locations at the exact right time. With that said if I do fish the event and not just do it for Aaron then I'll look forward to kicking your butt (atleast) from the bank while you're out on a boat.LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

I've got another suggestion for the event organizers, any thought been given to doing a seperate category for men and women? I'm sure there'll be some ladies that'll fish the event and it could be cool to have a seperate category for them as well with some prizes geared towards them ( IE ladies rods n reel combos, ladies tackle bags,etc,etc,etc).

Now for some more questions about the event.
1) Does people have to show up at 6 am and fish til the weigh in? Reason being those that are gonna bring their kids will have a hard time keeping them out there and interested for that length of time. Which leads me to the next question....
2) If those that do bring their kids to the event will they be able to weigh in their fish prior to 4pm and say leave for a little bit and then return for the weigh in results and the awarding of the prizes?
3) Same questions could also apply towards adults as well I guess. If I choose to fish it will I be able if I choose to weigh in my catch before 4pm? 10 hours is a long time to be out there and I'm getting old according to Brent and I might need to get in my required weekend nap somewhere in that time frame.LOL
4) Where will the official weigh in sight be located at? MBR? Marina?
5) If for some reason my little boy doesn't fish the tourny and I wanted to, is my kayak gonna be allowed to be used if I can outfit it with some sort of a livewell?


----------



## spfldbassguy

This goes out to Don, event organizers, and anyone else that views some of my posts as me being a hard headed butthead about things, I offer my sincerest apology to anyone that might have been offended with what I've posted up to this point concerning the event in September. The organizers wanted/wants input and really that's the only thing I've been doing, giving some input. So once again, I am sorry if anybody has taken my posts in the wrong way.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now see there you went and (even if on accident,or jokingly) just backed up my original stance on the boater vs bank angler thing. The "bankers" will be at a disadvantage to those in a boat (99% of the time in September). There really isn't any "Honey Holes" that's fishable from the banks, just decent areas. Now someone could beat all the boaters from the banks but at that time of year it's unlikely to happen IMO. Except for the Carp it's all about the Shad come September and the shad aren't close to the banks at that time of year except for maybe when they get chased in that direction. Which in turns means that those on the banks will have to be in the exact locations at the exact right time. With that said if I do fish the event and not just do it for Aaron then I'll look forward to kicking your butt (atleast) from the bank while you're out on a boat.LOL


I'll be kickin' your Butt from the Bank...with Dale!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> This goes out to Don, event organizers, and anyone else that views some of my posts as me being a hard headed butthead about things, I offer my sincerest apology to anyone that might have been offended with what I've posted up to this point concerning the event in September. The organizers wanted/wants input and really that's the only thing I've been doing, giving some input. So once again, I am sorry if anybody has taken my posts in the wrong way.


I'm sure they that no one is offended with questions that were asked or ideas that were shared....it's better to think about all this stuff now then the day of the event!
It is a Charity event, I hope people continue to realize that...it is being held to provide basic needs and help for those that are not as well off as ourselves. To serve that basic purpose they are not going to be able to "Reward" every age group, gender, or style of fisherman!
It will do no good as a Charitable Event if they do not end up with money left over to help those in need!
Even though I will not fish in the Tourney (due to personal beliefs) I will give my entry fee as a donation, I will give the required can goods, and I will allow my son to fish and will reward him with a Fun, Great day out with his Father, lunch, and a reward for him catching a fish or showing sportsmanship or helping others!
If the organizers can afford to give a small token then great, if they cannot, this will be another teaching experience for me to show Dale the meaning of giving, helping, and sacrifice...Lets help to make this a wonderful event for the community and for those that really need our help!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'm sure they that no one is offended with questions that were asked or ideas that were shared....it's better to think about all this stuff now then the day of the event!
> It is a Charity event, I hope people continue to realize that...it is being held to provide basic needs and help for those that are not as well off as ourselves. To serve that basic purpose they are not going to be able to "Reward" every age group, gender, or style of fisherman!
> It will do no good as a Charitable Event if they do not end up with money left over to help those in need!
> Even though I will not fish in the Tourney (due to personal beliefs) I will give my entry fee as a donation, I will give the required can goods, and I will allow my son to fish and will reward him with a Fun, Great day out with his Father, lunch, and a reward for him catching a fish or showing sportsmanship or helping others!
> If the organizers can afford to give a small token then great, if they cannot, this will be another teaching experience for me to show Dale the meaning of giving, helping, and sacrifice...Lets help to make this a wonderful event for the community and for those that really need our help!


Not advocating giving out prizes to every adult that enters, only the top 1-3 boaters and the top 1-3 bank anglers. That would cut down on the number of prizes given out which in turn would/should leave plenty of money left over to go to those that the event is trying to help. Furthermore it would could go the same way for the ladies (top 1-3) if they decide to do that suggestion as well. Now for the kids, ALL KIDS FISHING THE EVENT SHOULD RECEIVE A PRIZE. Doesn't have to be anything big but everyone of them outta leave the event with a little something in hand IMO. Again the prizes doesn't have to be anything spectacular. 

Event Organizers: Have you guys or gals approach any local sporting goods stores that make trophies to see if they'd be willing to donate some trophies for the event? That'd be kinda cool to see the kids leaving with trophies in hand IMO. 

When will the official registration be held? Morning of event or will it be sometime before the event? reason I bring that up is that the sooner you guys know approximately how many adults/kids will be entering the better off it'll be. Then you'd know just how many people you'll need to pull this thing off and not have any major problems while doing so. 

I put this out to ALL of us that claim to be "Wolf Pack" members, forego fishing the event and let all of us donate our time and energy to helping the organizers pull this thing off. I would like to be the first to "officially" volunteer to do so. Whatcha say people are you all with me on that idea?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Valid questions and "suggestions", sir...hopefully they will be considered. Am aware that this being the 1st 'go' at this, there will probabily be a little "fine tuning"...BTW I`m also in on foregoing any prizes other than the look on some of the boater`s faces...


----------



## easytobeme03

First no one is offended by your suggestions or comments , these are exactly the types of input that has been requested from the C.J. fishing community, so thank you . 

As for breaking the category into boat/bank fishermen that will not happen. Let me point out its not being hard headed about it but that is how its going to stand. The kids categories , for the most part, will stand as is. There is already a 12 and under group which aleady sets a 13 to 17 group and prizes will be awarded accordingly. There will not be a seperate category for women/men. , ( as much as i hate to admit it) that you know that on quite a few occasions that my wife and i have been out she has out fished me ! I also know there a few other women who fish the lake and do quite well. I dont feel thats it right to say that men outfish or know more about fishing than men. Im sure there are women who fish sanctioned events ( which this is not) who would not like such a claim to be made.

Work is being done to get something, a plaque, a trophy t-shirt , etc to be able to award every child something to remeber the event and their involvement in it. 

Yes we are working on getting a time and date and possibly a web site for pre-registration for the event. 

There will be 2 weigh in stations, one at the marina and one at the main boat ramp, AT THIS TIME i believe you can weigh in any time of the day, we know that those with kids and those that may not be able to stay all day due to weather or personal obligations etc. may need to leave earlier than 4pm. 

I think that people are getting lost in the main reason for this tournament. It is not to have a tournament it is to raise donations for the Salvation Army that does so much good for our community. The tournament is a way to give something back NOW , rather than when they are down on their luck or in need to those that help by donating to this cause. It is meant to get donations first and give something back to the community now by having a tournament that can be great fun for all involved and the community here in our area. It is not about us fishermen nor the tournament , it is about helping people and families that need it in these hard times. I my self have had hard times through the years as im sure several of you have, that is why there was no hesitation when given the chance to give back to a very worthy organization such as the Salvation Army. 

The event is still a ways off and there is alot of work done and still being done to make this a very special event for all involved and all that will be given help in the community by this.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

All in all, sounds good so far...


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> Work is being done to get something, a plaque, a trophy t-shirt , etc to be able to award every child something to remember the event and their involvement in it.
> 
> 
> I think that people are getting lost in the main reason for this tournament. It is not to have a tournament it is to raise donations for the Salvation Army that does so much good for our community. The tournament is a way to give something back NOW , rather than when they are down on their luck or in need to those that help by donating to this cause. It is meant to get donations first and give something back to the community now by having a tournament that can be great fun for all involved and the community here in our area. It is not about us fishermen nor the tournament , it is about helping people and families that need it in these hard times. I my self have had hard times through the years as im sure several of you have, that is why there was no hesitation when given the chance to give back to a very worthy organization such as the Salvation Army.
> 
> The event is still a ways off and there is alot of work done and still being done to make this a very special event for all involved and all that will be given help in the community by this.


Hey Don contact Puerdude (an OGF MOD) about possible trophies. He sent me a PM asking about them and I directed him towards you as you would be able to answer his questions better than myself.

Don't really believe that anyone has lost sight of the true intent of the tourny, all suggestions are being made by us so that the event comes off as one that was put together very well and not one that was haphazardly done. If this event comes off as being one produced at the highest level it could only help bring in more people which in turn will bring in more money and donations. Which will only benefit the Salvation Army and those they're trying to help even more this year and the years following if it's an event that will truely be an annual thing.


----------



## easytobeme03

spfldbassguy said:


> all suggestions are being made by us so that the event comes off as one that was put together very well and not one that was haphazardly done.


Ahhh. patience young grass hopper


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Might do to visit some of the local bait shops as far as donations/ sponsers, involve the Corps, Watercraft; just a thought...


----------



## Intimidator

I was talking to Don on the phone the other night and Dale was home...I told Dale to tell Don what he was telling me about this Tourney...I put the phone on Speaker and Dale yells, "Hey Don, Hurry up, I'm excited, but getting tired of waiting!"

He is just starting to figure out time...I told him that he is in the 4th grade now and the Charity Event will start when he is in 5th grade! We still have a long way to go!


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> Ahhh. patience young grass hopper


Am actually being very patient, just throwing out ideas and suggestions to help cover the bases (so to speak).


----------



## easytobeme03

Lowell H Turner said:


> Might do to visit some of the local bait shops as far as donations/ sponsers, involve the Corps, Watercraft; just a thought...


Already in the works, along with places like Shimano, Eagle, Tracker, etc the list goes on


----------



## easytobeme03

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Don contact Puerdude (an OGF MOD) about possible trophies. He sent me a PM asking about them and I directed him towards you as you would be able to answer his questions better than myself..


 Thank you Steve for passing that on


----------



## Lowell H Turner

You the man ! Well done...BTW, you HAVE talked with the fish, right? (A little cooperation on THEIR part couldn`t hurt...)


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> Thank you Steve for passing that on


Hey Don no problem at all, just trying to help you all out in any way that I can.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Thank you Steve for passing that on


When you get everything set, give me some fliers etc and I will post them at International...we have alot of fishermen that are back to work!


----------



## Intimidator

I just talked with Jim Rumpf (Plant MGR) at International's Springfield Plant and he is very interested in helping out this Event!
He said they just partnered with The Salvation Army and did a huge Toy project for kids (6500 dollars)! He spoke highly of the experience and how wonderful it was working with them...he said they do "GREAT" work!! 
He needs to be contacted as soon as plans are finalized or as soon as possible by the organizers....or I can take the info to him!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Bringing in the "HEAVYs" eh? This is getting better by the hour, Sir Intimidator...


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Bringing in the "HEAVYs" eh? This is getting better by the hour, Sir Intimidator...


Maybe after I retire, the Park Mgr job WOULD suit me!!!LOL


----------



## FishOnOhio

Hi everyone. My name is Jamie and I currently sit on the board of the Salvation Army. I have been working with Don on the 2012 1st Annual Salvation Army Fishing Tournament and Kids Fishing Derby. I would like to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions. Please keep them coming! This is the very reason we first posted on the OGF website. Although it looks as if we are going to have a GREAT adult tournament from the threads on this site a very important part of the event is the kids derby. The ages of the classes for the kids is being rediscussed and they may be split into several classes. Friday we are having a meeting at the Salvation Army and I am attending a meeting on March 3rd on fishing cover with Don. We should have more details finalized by mid-March. We are discussing a preregistration form that will be accessed from the Salvation Army's website. Thanks so much. :F


----------



## Intimidator

FishOnOhio said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Jamie and I currently sit on the board of the Salvation Army. I have been working with Don on the 2012 1st Annual Salvation Army Fishing Tournament and Kids Fishing Derby. I would like to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions. Please keep them coming! This is the very reason we first posted on the OGF website. Although it looks as if we are going to have a GREAT adult tournament from the threads on this site a very important part of the event is the kids derby. The ages of the classes for the kids is being rediscussed and they may be split into several classes. Friday we are having a meeting at the Salvation Army and I am attending a meeting on March 3rd on fishing cover with Don. We should have more details finalized by mid-March. We are discussing a preregistration form that will be accessed from the Salvation Army's website. Thanks so much. :F


Hello and Welcome....we're here to help in any way possible! Thank you, for your work!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Am sure that it will be a pleasure to meet you, Jamie. Keep up the GOOD works !


----------



## easytobeme03

Lowell H Turner said:


> You the man ! Well done...BTW, you HAVE talked with the fish, right? (A little cooperation on THEIR part couldn`t hurt...)


I think ill wait till the water warms just a bit more,, the fish arent real focussed right now and wont listen ! And its too dang cold to stick my head in voluntarilly LOL


----------



## Lowell H Turner

You HAVE "covered ALL the bases', which will ensure a GOOD event, sir ! My hat`s off !


----------



## Intimidator

Heck, I'm all excited....only 7 months to go!!!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

FishOnOhio said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Jamie and I currently sit on the board of the Salvation Army. I have been working with Don on the 2012 1st Annual Salvation Army Fishing Tournament and Kids Fishing Derby. I would like to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions. Please keep them coming! This is the very reason we first posted on the OGF website. Although it looks as if we are going to have a GREAT adult tournament from the threads on this site a very important part of the event is the kids derby. The ages of the classes for the kids is being rediscussed and they may be split into several classes. Friday we are having a meeting at the Salvation Army and I am attending a meeting on March 3rd on fishing cover with Don. We should have more details finalized by mid-March. We are discussing a preregistration form that will be accessed from the Salvation Army's website. Thanks so much. :F


Hello and welcome to OGF Jamie. The kids are really what it's all about and the more that fishes the derby can only mean that maybe it will help turn them into life long anglers and conservators of the sport we all love so dearly. Like I've said in previous post I'm more than willing to do whatever I can to help pull this thing off. I'd really like to help out with the kids derby side of things as I'll be bringing my son to the event so he can fish and have a great time. I want him to enjoy himself and want every other kid that participates to enjoy themselves as well. Let me know what I can do when you get more things nailed down.


----------



## Salmonid

as a fundraiser, several other tourneys I have done all seem to follow the same pattern, get donuts donated, then sell them, get coffee donated, then sell it, have some folks donate 12 packs of soda, then sell them, a lot of times folks will buy up hotdogs and bags of chips, all which can be donated, and then there is a simple sausage and egg sandwhiches in the morning, eggs and sausage patties and buns, all donated, you get the idea. Most folks will buy all that kind of stuff when at a fundraiser vs eating at McD's on the way home. This is the stuff you will make the most money on, also doing a 50/50 raffle is easy money maker. Lots of ideas out there, just need a few folks to coordinate it. Remember, in all reality, the kids come second behind the fact that this is a fundraiser/charity event. Prizes should all be donated, and if folks want to help, put them in charge of a task and hold them to it. Ive done a lot of charity stuff and folks are always wanting everything and seem to forget that its for a good cause, not neccesarily for YOU. the angler, to win the biggest pot. 
I know Im preaching to the choir here but a few of the posts are getting a bit sidetracked, IMO. 

Salmonid


----------



## easytobeme03

Salmonid, thanks for your input .Yes i believe we are going to try to have the Salvation Army try to do something with food etc. We are kicking around the idea of getting sodas, coffee etc donated for the event. All prizes , trophies, t- shirts, etc will be donated . 

You are correct to say that the first priority is the CHARITY aspect of the event, the fishing is second. There is alot of work , been done and being done . We still have a long way to go to bring this all together, thats why it was all started now and not months from now . We appreciate all input and suggestins from the community, the community is the reason for the event.


----------



## walleyejigger

easytobeme03 said:


> I think ill wait till the water warms just a bit more,, the fish arent real focussed right now and wont listen ! And its too dang cold to stick my head in voluntarilly LOL


we can go up to the lake and i can shove you in like we yous to do at the river


----------



## easytobeme03

walleyejigger said:


> we can go up to the lake and i can shove you in like we yous to do at the river


LOL I think im too old for that now lol ill wait till it warms up a bit


----------



## spfldbassguy

Salmonid said:


> I know Im preaching to the choir here but a few of the posts are getting a bit sidetracked, IMO.
> 
> Salmonid


Got a inkling that that was sorta directed towards my direction. Seeing how I've thrown out alot of stuff to consider in this thread. Not sidetracked one bit really just tossin' ideas and suggestion out there. The organizers doesn't have to implement anything I've posted so far, it's their decision and theirs alone to decide upon what they will or won't do. I understand that it's about charity but I also understand that it's about the kids having a day they'll remember and not some goofball like myself winning a prize if I was to enter the tourny IMO.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Salmonid was perhaps refering to my own last post, sir. Pardon the attempt at humor, y`all. Seems at this point to be pretty well rolling along, seems WELL thought out, some GOOD "feedback"...


----------



## Salmonid

Not really poking at anyone but more reminding the masses what this event really is about "before" it got offtrack. It wouldnt ever actually happen that a thread here gets off track after 86 or so replies would it???LOL.
Salmonid


----------



## easytobeme03

I dont believe the comment was directed at any certain person, i believe it was just a general observation to try to help keep the subject on track


----------



## Intimidator

The Good thing about the general conversation of this Charity Tourney, is that we have alot of really good people who care, want to share ideas, and are going to do their best to make this thing a huge success!
Most of the time you cannot mobilize this type of reaction from the masses...I'm sorry but say what you want, this "CJ Brotherhood" is a passionate bunch of people who care about their Lake and other people....I'm proud to just be a part of that!


----------



## easytobeme03

Me to my friend me to. I have met quite a few good fishermen through cj and their love for our home lake and fishery.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Salmonid said:


> Not really poking at anyone but more reminding the masses what this event really is about "before" it got offtrack. It wouldnt ever actually happen that a thread here gets off track after 86 or so replies would it???LOL.
> Salmonid


No thread ever goes off track here on OGF.LOL I get what you're saying.


easytobeme03 said:


> I dont believe the comment was directed at any certain person, i believe it was just a general observation to try to help keep the subject on track


 Liked Salmonids' post and I did understand that to be the general context of the message in his post, not to get sidetracked. Cut me some slack will ya, I did graduate from South.LOL Don't know where it got sidetracked actually. Thought every suggestion given was given with the hope of making the event better/more succesful. A) People the Salvation Army is gonna help could/would be more families if there's more donations accepted(entry fee)/given(canned items),etc,etc,etc. Any thoughts of having a clothing drive in conjuction. Probably could get some nice clothing items donated that you could resale in your store.Which means more money coming in to help those in need B) 



Kids Derby: Should be made that they have one those memories from childhood that they never forget. Isn't there a few things from your earliest fishing memories that you still point back to as the day you started fishing? This event could be that day for some of the kids fishing it. Who doesn't want to help potential life anglers get started?



Adult Side Tourny: It Just gives us an "official" excuse to go fishing when our beloved wifes are complaing that we're going out to a lake somewhere. LOL


----------



## FishOnOhio

The 1st annual Salvation Army Fishing Tournament and Kids fishing Derby
Free kids fishing derby open to Children 17 and under. Dedicated to the memory of Thomas A. Shelton.
Date Saturday 9-8-2012 at Buck Creek State Park Springfield Ohio at C.J. Brown Reservoir. There will be five different classes (Bass, Walleye, Crappie, Catfish, Carp ) The Bass, Crappie, and Walleye Tournaments will be two man teams. The Catfish, and Carp will be single entry. Registration for the event will start at 6:00 am and will run until 8:00 am at the pick-nick shelter. We are working on, on-line registration through the Salvation Army web-site. Entry fee for each class will be $20.00 and 2 cans of non-perishable food or ($25.00) for each fisherman. Entry into multiple classes permitted. The Bass and Walleye Tournament start at the main boat ramp. Bass starts at 7:00am and ends at 3:00pm. Walleye starts at 7:30am and ends at 3:30pm. The kids derby, Crappie, Catfish and Carp Tournaments will start at the Marina. Crappie 7:30am and ends at 3:30pm. Carp, Catfish and Kids derby starts at 7:00am and ends at 3:30pm. If registered in multiple classes,first start time is approved, but must weigh in fish on time in both classes. Kids Classes, 9 and under, 10-14, and 15-17. Trophies and Places paid for 1st,2nd,3rd places in all five adult, and kids Classes. Awarded at Pick-nick shelter at 4:30pm. We will have two weigh stations available for the length of the tournament. All State and federal boating and fishing laws will be strictly
observed by all participants. All entries will be held responsible for their own actions. Entries also will have to sign a waiver releasing the State of Ohio, Buck Creek State Park, The Salvation Army, and all contributors and volunteers of this event for damage and personal injury. Anyone under the age 18, participating in the fishing tournament or derby will need a signed waiver from a parent or legal guardian to participate. Children in the fishing derby must be accompanied by an adult at all times. Fishing from six pm on the day before 9-7-2012, until the start of the tournament strictly prohibited.
Please read and post concerns, still more rules not yet posted, just trying to put more information out for comment>>> Thanks Jamie


----------



## easytobeme03

ok guys , any comments , ideas or questions ? We are trying to get all the info out we can as we get it set so we have plenty of time to have the whole thing together by tourney time .


----------



## Salmonid

so as a Catfish angler with a boat, me and my seperate partner launch at the main ramp and motor over to the marina to start at 7:00, is that right??

Also I assume the Picnic shelter is the place just East of the Ramp on the side road before you get to the marina rd? am i thinking the right place?? Is there enough parking for lots of boats there? 

Last question, if I leave a few hrs early to go to another tourney that day, am I able to weigh in fish early? 

Just thinking through the plan.... 

Salmonid


----------



## easytobeme03

salmonid said:


> so as a catfish angler with a boat, me and my seperate partner launch at the main ramp and motor over to the marina to start at 7:00, is that right??
> 
> Yes that is correct as far as starting location , i believe there is a typo there on the time . I believe that the catfish and the kids derby will run 7 to 3
> 
> also i assume the picnic shelter is the place just east of the ramp on the side road before you get to the marina rd? Am i thinking the right place?? Is there enough parking for lots of boats there?
> 
> 
> Yes that is the shelter being targeted for use i believe. The weigh ins will be at marina and main boat ramp , the awards and prizes will be given out at the shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> Last question, if i leave a few hrs early to go to another tourney that day, am i able to weigh in fish early?
> 
> And yes weigh in can be any time during the allotted fishing time for any category you may be entered in .
> 
> 
> Salmonid




xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spfldbassguy

FishOnOhio said:


> The 1st annual Salvation Army Fishing Tournament and Kids fishing Derby
> Free kids fishing derby open to Children 17 and under. Dedicated to the memory of Thomas A. Shelton.
> Date Saturday 9-8-2012 at Buck Creek State Park Springfield Ohio at C.J. Brown Reservoir. There will be five different classes (Bass, Walleye, Crappie, Catfish, Carp ) The Bass, Crappie, and Walleye Tournaments will be two man teams. The Catfish, and Carp will be single entry. Registration for the event will start at 6:00 am and will run until 8:00 am at the pick-nick shelter. We are working on, on-line registration through the Salvation Army web-site. Entry fee for each class will be $20.00 and 2 cans of non-perishable food or ($25.00) for each fisherman. Entry into multiple classes permitted. The Bass and Walleye Tournament start at the main boat ramp. Bass starts at 7:00am and ends at 3:00pm. Walleye starts at 7:30am and ends at 3:30pm. The kids derby, Crappie, Catfish and Carp Tournaments will start at the Marina. Crappie 7:30am and ends at 3:30pm. Carp, Catfish and Kids derby starts at 7:00am and ends at 3:30pm. If registered in multiple classes,first start time is approved, but must weigh in fish on time in both classes. Kids Classes, 9 and under, 10-14, and 15-17. Trophies and Places paid for 1st,2nd,3rd places in all five adult, and kids Classes. Awarded at Pick-nick shelter at 4:30pm. We will have two weigh stations available for the length of the tournament. All State and federal boating and fishing laws will be strictly
> observed by all participants. All entries will be held responsible for their own actions. Entries also will have to sign a waiver releasing the State of Ohio, Buck Creek State Park, The Salvation Army, and all contributors and volunteers of this event for damage and personal injury. Anyone under the age 18, participating in the fishing tournament or derby will need a signed waiver from a parent or legal guardian to participate. Children in the fishing derby must be accompanied by an adult at all times. Fishing from six pm on the day before 9-7-2012, until the start of the tournament strictly prohibited.
> Please read and post concerns, still more rules not yet posted, just trying to put more information out for comment>>> Thanks Jamie


Hey could I get some fliers with exactly that on it to put up at my shop? Ok I can wait til all the rules are listed. I know there's a few people that like to fish and might be interested in coming out.

You guys seem to have it covered and actually used a suggestion made by some OGF members. Break down the kids even further, thats gonna be cool.
Hey like I said I want to help, I own a Megaphone that I'm dying to use again. I wanna be like "the announcer" during the kids derby. I can walk around as their fishing and if they catch one and weigh it then I can say their name,age of kid and weight of fish,type of fish. Sound like something that would be of help? I'd also have my son out there to catch some fish on his Toy Story rod n reel, so that's a bonus as well. I'll fish with him first then say 9am I start my announcer duties. Will need to take a break every so often to go #1. Plus I could help out any kid/adult that might need some. I usually catch fish no matter where I go ( I did say usually not all the time) and might be of some benefit to someone. If that someone helps his kid or kids catch some fish then that's even better. Let me know about my "Bob Barker" idea.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Other than getting the fish "on board" (pardon the pun) sounds GOOD...and I`ve got Sir "Mr Whiskers Magnet" covered for all those cats he`s gonna be catching !


----------



## easytobeme03

spfldbassguy said:


> You guys seem to have it covered and actually used a suggestion made by some OGF members. Break down the kids even further, thats gonna be cool.
> .


 LOL well this WAS posted to get feed back from the community as well as get the info out. So thank you all for the feed back and questions and please feel free to keep them coming. The more we have to view and kick around the better chance we have of not missing anything for the event . 


Don.


----------



## easytobeme03

The rest of the rules etc will be posted soon


----------



## rebel6392000

Count me in


----------



## Intimidator

rebel6392000 said:


> Count me in


Very Nice!
Welcome!
Do you fish CJ alot? Please check out the other CJ threads and feel free to post and ask questions!


----------



## rebel6392000

all the time catch alot of cats..but this year got us a boat and cant wait to hit the water


----------



## Intimidator

rebel6392000 said:


> all the time catch alot of cats..but this year got us a boat and cant wait to hit the water


Make sure you find those Kitties a nice home...right Doc!!LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Things are progressing nicely, hope to have more posted soon.


----------



## FishOnOhio

We are making up some free t-shirts for the kids derby. We are looking at a logo ( 2012 Salvation Army Kids fishing Derby ) on the front of the shirt and the Donators names on the back. We have contacted a few local companies and are having some success. We have also been approved to buy some fishing rod and reel combos from Zebo at a discounted rate through a special program. We will be also trying to contact and involve a bait dealer. any ideas? 

More Great News!!!!
The US Army Corps of Engineers, has agreed to meet with us, and they are interested in participating and supporting the event. We are looking forward to meeting with them next week.
:T


----------



## Intimidator

FishOnOhio said:


> We are making up some free t-shirts for the kids derby. We are looking at a logo ( 2012 Salvation Army Kids fishing Derby ) on the front of the shirt and the Donators names on the back. We have contacted a few local companies and are having some success. We have also been approved to buy some fishing rod and reel combos from Zebo at a discounted rate through a special program. We will be also trying to contact and involve a bait dealer. any ideas?
> 
> More Great News!!!!
> The US Army Corps of Engineers, has agreed to meet with us, and they are interested in participating and supporting the event. We are looking forward to meeting with them next week.
> :T



FANTASTIC!
Hey Jamie, did International join the party yet??


----------



## FishOnOhio

I have e-mailed Jim a couple of times, sometimes the big guys take a little longer to get it ran through the system. I would love to talk to him on the phone
soon. He can reach me at 937-408-6960... Thanks for asking!!!!


----------



## cjbrown

May want to contact the DNR there at Buck Creek about the Wear It Program. Would be a good thing if the derby was held the same weekend they have their Life Preserver awareness at CJ.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/NewsandEvents/WearItOhio/tabid/2482/Default.aspx


http://www.readysetwearit.com/


----------



## FishOnOhio

We have contacted them as well, still waiting on a response. I think we are looking at a really *large* first year!!! If the fish, and the weather keep their promises to me!!!


----------



## FishOnOhio

Trophies!!
Dear Monitor with Trophy interest.
We do have the classes set for the kids and adults classes, and would like to chat sometime, so we could finalize details. If you are still interested.. Thanks Jamie


----------



## FishOnOhio

We have talked to The Manager of the Park and we are able to have some food. We are Going to be in touch with The best donut place in town, and a Chicken company is going to donate some box lunches.. The Buck Creek carry out has agreed to contribute something, and Wal-Mart has approved a $25.00 gift card. Still looking for the live bait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishOnOhio

The Salvation Army is starting a special fishing tournament committee to make sure that this event is planned as well as possible. We will be meeting soon, and I will be keeping the web-site updated on anything we bring up or change if anything. Everyone still seems very possitive. I have talked to Byron Rice and made him aware of our event, and he will try to be there as much as possible that day.. Thanks


----------



## FishOnOhio

Today I received confirmation that the secretary of the Plant Manager at Navistar, has received our information and will pass it to him. I thought I 
e-mailed him a few weeks ago, but he did not receive it. We should get a response soon.

And on another note, who's catching fish this year at CJ Brown, what kind and where????? I promise I won't tell anyone!!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

You recently asked about donations of live bait for the kid`s fishing derby; may I suggest contacting the local bait shops? Lakeside Sales in the Marina, Jake`s Marine at US 40 and Bird Rd, C and J on St Rte 4, Buck Creek Carryout also on St Rte 4 at Villa Rd, Beaver Pay Lake on Pump House Rd inside Old Reid Park, and Jim`s Carry Out on Old Columbus Rd might all be good prospects...


----------



## easytobeme03

Thank you Lowell for the input, several of the mentioned bait shops have already been contacted with the exception of Beaver Lake. We had just discussed that the very morning that you posted. It is progressing slowly ,as we knew it would being so far out, but it is progressing nicely !!!


----------



## Intimidator

FishOnOhio said:


> Today I received confirmation that the secretary of the Plant Manager at Navistar, has received our information and will pass it to him. I thought I
> e-mailed him a few weeks ago, but he did not receive it. We should get a response soon.
> 
> And on another note, who's catching fish this year at CJ Brown, what kind and where????? I promise I won't tell anyone!!!!


Congrats! 
That should help out with the $$$!

Fishing is slow right now due to the low 50-53 degree water temps! I know that Gators are being taken along the rocks and a few that I know of have been taken in normal areas.


----------



## FishOnOhio

I was out there Yesterday, just washing my dirty fishing line.....And drowned a couple night crawlers. No Gators in site!!!


----------



## easytobeme03

ok just an update, Navistar decided to not sponsor the tourney, so we go on with more searching for big donors. We have several donors already joining in so it should be a really good tourney


----------



## FishOnOhio

Yes, Navistar has decided not to sponsor the Salvation Army Fishing tournament this year. No worries, we have a couple other sponsors lined up.
We will be having a tournament, we have plenty of Sponsors now to make a tournament, and still a couple good ones we are working on... The more prizes we get, the better the turn out will be. The Kids fishing derby is coming along fine. It seems everyone wants to help the kids!!!! You have to love that!!! I am not sure why they don't see us as really big kids???


----------



## Intimidator

FishOnOhio said:


> Yes, Navistar has decided not to sponsor the Salvation Army Fishing tournament this year. No worries, we have a couple other sponsors lined up.
> We will be having a tournament, we have plenty of Sponsors now to make a tournament, and still a couple good ones we are working on... The more prizes we get, the better the turn out will be. The Kids fishing derby is coming along fine. It seems everyone wants to help the kids!!!! You have to love that!!! I am not sure why they don't see us as really big kids???


Thanks for the updates!
I'm really disappointed with Navistar...it's not like they are broke...they posted a loss in the first quarter because they took write-offs from closing down the Chatham facility and Work Horse and then buying the Alabama plant....creative accounting to hide money again and now they are pushing to cover that loss even though it was just on paper! VERY SAD! AND A VERY SAD WAY TO DO BUSINESS AND TREAT A VERY HELPFUL CHARITY!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished Tuesday for about an hour and fifteen min without so much a bite, oh well that's how it is sometimes. Atleast Brent caught some before he showed up to where I was at. Man I smell like a skunk.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Happens. The fish are ALWAYS "right"...


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Jaime, I'm sending you a PM with the email adresses of the President of International Truck Group and the CEO/President of Navistar. I figure you might get better results going up higher on the food chain!LOL


----------



## FishOnOhio

Miami Valley Steel, Cerium Group, Lee's Famous Recipe, Fire & Marine, Jake's Power Sports, U.S. army Corps. of Engineers, Kreider Corporation, Taylor Tymes, 
Have others we think are joining:
Buckcreek Carry Out, Heat Treating, Huntington Bank, Fishermans Headquarters, MMS Trucking.

This will turn out to be a great event, with all the local support!!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Kone Kranes in the Prime Ohio Industrial Park off St Rte 41 was instrumental to us with 650+ steel cables and clamps, couldn`t hurt to see if they might be interested. BTW, gave them the GPS info, several employees and staff later fished them and reportedly scored heavily.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lowell H Turner said:


> Kone Kranes in the Prime Ohio Industrial Park off St Rte 41 was instrumental to us with 650+ steel cables and clamps, couldn`t hurt to see if they might be interested. BTW, gave them the GPS info, several employees and staff later fished them and reportedly scored heavily.


You can thank my Mom for that  I hope she got a few papers for me to play with


----------



## FishOnOhio

Lowell, I have contacted Kone Cranes and I am to get back with them the first week in June. The are atleast interested. We will be getting the flyers out and the registration started as soon as we finalize the last few sponsors. We are excited this is all coming together very nicely.
Thanks for all the help from everyone!! Jamie


----------



## Lowell H Turner

They were insturmental to the success of our effort; would guess their donations of very expertly cut and welded cables and clamps easily cost them $900 at least. We were extremely grateful for their efforts; the gentleman in recieving said welding the cut pieces of cable was the only way to prevent the ends from "splaying" (spreading apart) and even though it was scrap cable soon to hit the bottom of the Reservoir, the "powers that be" there directed that since it was their finished "product" that they would STILL turn out the FINEST quality product in their power to do so, and they went all out; apparently, someone actually got a block, and a Christmas tree and made absolutely CERTAIN that the cables would easily go together. You can expect THAT kind of support from them...it was a PLEASURE to give them the GPS positions and hear they produced for them...


----------



## FishOnOhio

I was out last night ( 5-19-12 ) picking 12" Crappies out one after the other.
They are hitting all over the lake!!! Very nice weather as well.:B


----------



## Intimidator

FishOnOhio said:


> I was out last night ( 5-19-12 ) picking 12" Crappies out one after the other.
> They are hitting all over the lake!!! Very nice weather as well.:B


Congrats! They HAVE been biting very good...Good Eating!LOL
The CJ Crappie ARE getting some nice size on them...everything is coming together at once!


----------



## golive

When are you going to need people with boats to help out? I just got a pontoon and would like to help. But I am pretty limited time wise to the weekend.


----------



## golive

ooops that last post was meant for the cover thread.


----------



## easytobeme03

Official flyers should be out soon


----------



## easytobeme03

OK here is the official Salvation Army C.J. Brown Fishing Tournament flyer and downloadable registration forms. Any questions or comments please feel free to ask and post .


http://urbanrustique.wix.com/sa1stannualfisherman#!home/mainPage


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Can`t wait ! (Brent, get the catfish gear out...)


----------



## h2owolf

Easy,

I looked for a date on this tournament, all I found was no fishing on 9-7-12, so I'am assuming date is 9-8-12?, is this correct?

Thks in advance!


----------



## FishOnOhio

Correct The Tournament is 9-8-2012. We will be distributing flyers this week end. please keep an eye out for them they will be in tackle shops, and anywhere else that will let us display them.


----------



## Doctor

Trying to find a start time for the catfish and carp tournaments, nothing listed?

Can I pay my entry fee the day of the tournament then launch my boat at the main ramp then start fishing at 7am?

What time do I have to check in my fish and also how many fish per person for the tournament.

Thanks.........Doc


----------



## FishOnOhio

The Catfish Tournament starts at 6:00 am to 2:00 pm, One fish over 28" plus five fish.

The Carp tournament starts at 7:00 am to 3:00 PM, seven fish per person.

The will both start from ther Marina 
and Yes to answer your question...


----------



## FishOnOhio

The Springfield Ohio Salvation Army now has a events banner up on the main page of their web-site.. The links from there will take you to registration and more!!! The tournament is 9-8-2012 Saturday!!! Buckcreek State Park Springfield Ohio...

P.S. anyone still wanting to help the day of the event, please send me a message or a post.. Thanks Jamie


----------



## BurnsEye

Does anyone know the bag limits for Crappie and Walleye for the tourney? I am assuming they are going by weight and not lenght?


----------



## easytobeme03

Burnseye, Hello and welcome to the forums. The Bass, Crappie, and Walleye Tournaments will be two man teams. The daily bag limits for all fish set by state laws will be observed for the tourney. Please follow the link which will give more detail on the event. http://urbanrustique.wix.com/sa1stannualfisherman#!home/mainPage


----------



## BurnsEye

I have been to the website but it does not specify how a winner is determined. So for a 2 man team is it biggest walleye? Weight of a 12 fish bag?


----------



## FishOnOhio

Here is the bag limits,

Bass, Five fish per person, two man teams, total of ten fish.

Crappie, fifteen fish per person, two man teams, total thirty fish,

Walleye, Six fish per person, two man teams. total twelve fish,

Catfish, Single entry, 1 fish over 28" Plus five other fish,

Carp, single entry, seven fish per person.

Kids, any ten legal fish, 

The tournament information is on-line at the Springfield Ohio Salvation Army
web-site. Or just Google, Salvation Army Fishing Tournament.


----------



## BurnsEye

Thank you for the reply looking forward to the tourney.


----------



## FishOnOhio

Your Welcome, it is getting close!!

Can't wait !!!!!!!!


----------



## BurnsEye

Do the fish have to be alive at weigh in? It seems like it would be hard to keep 30 crappie alive in a livewell that time of year.


----------



## FishOnOhio

Yes the fish do have to be alive when weighed in. We will have two weigh in stations open all day long, to help this problem. We will have one set up at the main boatramp and one at the marina.


----------



## High Def

Cool, sounds like fun. I'm entering my 5yr old son, and 6yr old daughter. Are there going to be any limits on where u can fish at C.J. Brown?


----------



## walleyejigger

is there going to be any cash prizes ?


----------



## FishOnOhio

There is no limit to where you fish at C.J. Brown, as long as you fish the lake.


We Have Trophies, Prizes and T-Shirts for the kids Derby.

We have Trophies and prizes for first place for all the Adult Tournament,
and Trophies for second and third place.

We think we will have extra T-Shirts to be given to the adults as well.

Lee's Famous recipe is providing a free meal for all the children at the award
ceremony. The adults will be able to order a dinner for $5.oo
( less than regular menu price).


We will be working on cash prizes for next year, some of the bigger sponsors
would rather see the second annual, rather than the first.. Every year these things grow with leaps and bounds. We are very happy with the communities support of the idea of having a fishing tournament in Springfield.


----------



## easytobeme03

Official flyer and cover sheet for the Tourney ,,,,,


----------



## easytobeme03

I would like to make a reminder to everyone ,that there is Pre-Registration available on the web site link ,which i will post again at the bottom of this post. I would encourage anyone interested in fishing the tourney to pre-register as registration the day of the tourney starts at 7 am which also is starting time of the event. Registration the day of the tourney will cut into the time limit you have to actually fish in the event prior to weigh in. 

Thank you all for any and all support and good luck . 

Don 

http://urbanrustique.wix.com/sa1stannualfisherman#!home/mainPage


----------



## Stretch

Aleady signed and paid.


----------



## Doctor

Signed up and paid, hope all goes well with this tournament, hoping that the weather is dreery like to keep the Jetskies and pleasures off the lake till somewhere around noon, the fish should be on fire, I started gathering my bait for this tournament today.............Doc


----------



## Curtis937

Can't wait just curious tho is there a pay out or just prizes 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chuck71

Just a friendly reminder... This will be the first weekend that waterfowl hunters are allowed to hunt the lake. Everyone (waterfowlers and fisherman!) need to be respectful of each other. I don't really have a dog in the fight as I won't be out there for either, but I know others will be. Good luck to all!$


----------



## Curtis937

So no cash prizes but are they having prizes like tackle poles etc? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## easytobeme03

First 2 boats are on the lake despite the weather


----------



## easytobeme03

2 more boats on the water, clouds are starting to break up wind and rain are dying down , looks like the tournament is on .


----------



## Stretch

Thanks to all that put this tourney together. Despite the weather in the morning it turned out to be a nice day. You all did a great job putting this together. You can count me in for next year. Hopefully the weather will be nicer and ther will be more folks fishing it. Great job to all!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

How`d everyone do ?


----------



## easytobeme03

All results will be posted soon


----------



## FishOnOhio

We had a good turn out for the wonderful weather.
We had a total of ten kids fishing Saturday.
Ranging from 5 years old to 14 years old.

Jerry Woitte age 5 won first place with 15oz of fish.

Thanks to all the other children who all went home with prizes.
Kennedy Johnson, Bryce Logan, Cody Gibson, Brayden Logan, Mallory Johnson,
Paris Johnson, Mathew Walters, Chase Younts, Chad Younts.

The Catfish tournament had the most competition.

Tim (Doc) Lange won first place 8.10oz

Missy Shelton won Second place 4.15oz

Third place was awarded to Lynn Lange.1.0oz
Third place was fixed I missed Matt Manion 3.5oz
They both recieved lots of prizes and Matt was very understanding.
Thanks again Matt!!!

Alex Swartzlander and Brian Burns Won The Crappie Class 4.13oz

Jim Oldham and Paul Vanduka won the Bass Class 2.10oz

Missy Shelton and Jason Estes Won the Walleye Class 

Their were 24 total entries into the Tournament

The total Donated to the Salvation Army was $820.00 and Fifty brand new Fishing Derby T-shirts.

THANKS FOR EVERYONE'S HELP AND PERTICIPATION

Jamie Schenck!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

A little over $800 on the first try isn't terribly bad if u ask me. Again congrats to the fine folks who put it together and everyone that made it out. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

